# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Çfarë ishin Shën Gjergji dhe Shën Mitri?

## TetovaMas

*

Ne shume raste para disa viteve , kame ndegjuare se ne tokat etnike  shqipetare ,para shume viteve , shume njeres jane orientuare me datelindje duke thene se jame lindur nja tre apo kater dite para Shen Gjergjit ???  Ne diten e Shen Gjergjit ,duhet te rruhet kercuna e drunit te dushkut se munde te bjere borre. 

Barrijte ne Shen Miter duhet t'i zbresin bagetine nga bjeshket,etj,etj,

Behet pyetja ??? Shen Gjergji , dhe Shen Mitri , ishin festa fetare apo festa balkanike tradicionale ????*

----------


## Albo

Shën Gjergji dhe Shën Dhimitri janë Shenjtorë të Kishës Orthodhokse, shenjtorë martirë të mëdhenj që kanë marrë dhe marrin një nderim të madh nga mbarë brezat e besimtarëve orthodhoksë në shekuj pasi mbrojtën besimin e tyre orthodhoks deri në fund të jetës së tyre, deri në martirizim.

Kisha Orthodhokse ka caktuar ditë të caktuara në Kalendarin Orthodhoks Kishtar për kremtimin e këtyre shenjtorëve. Dita e Shën Gjergjit është në pranverë, 23 prill. Dita e Shën Dhimitrit është në 26 tetor në vjeshtë. 

Në traditën orthodhokse, emri i pagëzimit të fëmijës vihej sipas emrit të shenjtorit që kremtohej atë muaj ose disa javë më parë ose më pas nga dita e lindjes. Heroi ynë kombëtar, Gjergj Kastrioti, kish lindur më 6 maj 1405, vetëm dy javë nga Dita e Shën Gjergjit, 23 prilli, prandaj u pagëzua me këtë emër. Po ashtu, dasma e tij u bë më 27 prill në manastirin e Ardenicës, dhe kjo datë këtë vit përkon edhe me Ditën e Pashkës Orthodhokse, qe ne orthodhoksët do të festojmë për 2 javë. Gjithashtu, në traditën orthodhokse, në ditët e këtyre shenjtorëve bëheshin festa të mëdha, panaire, ku fshatra të tëra të një zone mblidheshin në një fshat që kish një Kishë kushtuar Shën Gjergjit apo Shën Dhimitrit, dhe hanin, pinin e këndonin së bashku atë ditë pasi përfundonte liturgjia në Kishë.

Shën Gjergji dhe Shën Dhimitri janë shenjtorë orthodhoksë dhe nderohen edhe nga Kisha Romano Katolike pasi janë ndër shenjtorët më të hershëm të Krishtërimit. Arsyeja përse këta shenjtorë nderohen nga të gjithë popujt ballkanikë ka të bëjë me faktin se të gjithë ballkanasit ndanin fenë orthodhokse. Por festa nuk është një festë ballkanase, festa është një Ditë e Shënuar Kishtare.

*Jeta e Shën Gjergjit*
*Jeta e Shën Dhimitrit*

Albo

----------


## Baptist

> *
> 
> Ne shume raste para disa viteve , kame ndegjuare se ne tokat etnike  shqipetare ,para shume viteve , shume njeres jane orientuare me datelindje duke thene se jame lindur nja tre apo kater dite para Shen Gjergjit ???  Ne diten e Shen Gjergjit ,duhet te rruhet kercuna e drunit te dushkut se munde te bjere borre. 
> 
> Barrijte ne Shen Miter duhet t'i zbresin bagetine nga bjeshket,etj,etj,
> 
> Behet pyetja ??? Shen Gjergji , dhe Shen Mitri , ishin festa fetare apo festa balkanike tradicionale ????*


Shegjergji dhe Shmitri 
*HERONJE KALENDARIK*

Shegjergji e Shmitri jane adapt te heronjeve kalendark pagan qe i ripakezoi kisha shqiptare dhe qe pas skizmes (shkyerjes) se saj ne ate greke dhe romake u mbeten te dyjave si trashegimi. Mirepo keta dy shenjte ishin me te rendesishmit nga gjithe te shenjtit shqiptar. Psh Shegjergji eshte dragua qe lufton kulcedren. Atij i flijohet nje dele -qe ne traditen shqiptare therej pa prekur ne token asnjehere. 

Shegjergji eshte dita e pare e veres, Shmitri eshte dita e pare e dimrit me kalendarin tone te vjeter, ndersa popujt qe asimiluan fiset arberore ne fillim te mesjetes keto data i trasheguan nga te paret tane.

Te dy jane heronje te sterlashte pagan qe nga parahistoria e thelle. Prandaj meqenese Kisha nuk arriti ti zhdukte nga traditat e sterlashta  kombtare, si kompromis i kesaj i asimiloi dhe i shenjteroi qe ne fillet e saj. Edhe sot e kesaj dite ne te gjitha kishat qe i kushtohen shen Gjergjit do te gjesh rrenje shqiptare ose ndikim te kishes shqiptare ose dicka me te thelle se kaq; nderlidhje e ngulitje jashtzakonisht te vjetra te kultit tone parahistorik ne viset e caktuara te qendrave tradicionalisht te rendesishme tregtare per ne.

kesaj radhe - kaq kishte.

----------


## TetovaMas

Hej , Faleminderit per pergjigjen e juaj !

Kame pasur rastin s'i femije tradicionalishte qe te gjithe femijet shqipetare per diten e Shen Gjergjit te lahen (pastrohen ) me lule Shen Gjergji.

Ne raste se keto data jane kalendar ortodoks kishtare atehere ne shume vise shqipetare muslimane ende festohen keta festa kalendare . S'i tradite per diten e Shen Gjergjit cikat (vajzat e reja )e lagjes (muhalles ) do t'i vinin rreth e perqarke lagjes per grumbullimin e ushqimeve apo mjeteve per organizimin e darkes dhe kanagjegjes se Shen Gjergjit . Shume familje shqipetare muslimane per dinet e Shen Gjergjit, shkojne dhe vizitojne nuset e fejuara per djalin duke i dhurruare dhurata per nusen etj.etj.

----------


## derjansi

> Shën Gjergji dhe Shën Dhimitri janë Shenjtorë të Kishës Orthodhokse, shenjtorë martirë të mëdhenj që kanë marrë dhe marrin një nderim të madh nga mbarë brezat e besimtarëve orthodhoksë në shekuj pasi mbrojtën besimin e tyre orthodhoks deri në fund të jetës së tyre, deri në martirizim.
> 
> Kisha Orthodhokse ka caktuar ditë të caktuara në Kalendarin Orthodhoks Kishtar për kremtimin e këtyre shenjtorëve. Dita e Shën Gjergjit është në pranverë, 23 prill. Dita e Shën Dhimitrit është në 26 tetor në vjeshtë. 
> 
> Në traditën orthodhokse, emri i pagëzimit të fëmijës vihej sipas emrit të shenjtorit që kremtohej atë muaj ose disa javë më parë ose më pas nga dita e lindjes. Heroi ynë kombëtar, *Gjergj Kastrioti, kish lindur më 6 maj 1405*, vetëm dy javë nga Dita e Shën Gjergjit, 23 prilli, prandaj u pagëzua me këtë emër. Po ashtu, dasma e tij u bë më 27 prill në manastirin e Ardenicës, dhe kjo datë këtë vit përkon edhe me Ditën e Pashkës Orthodhokse, qe ne orthodhoksët do të festojmë për 2 javë. Gjithashtu, në traditën orthodhokse, në ditët e këtyre shenjtorëve bëheshin festa të mëdha, panaire, ku fshatra të tëra të një zone mblidheshin në një fshat që kish një Kishë kushtuar Shën Gjergjit apo Shën Dhimitrit, dhe hanin, pinin e këndonin së bashku atë ditë pasi përfundonte liturgjia në Kishë.
> 
> Shën Gjergji dhe Shën Dhimitri janë shenjtorë orthodhoksë dhe nderohen edhe nga Kisha Romano Katolike pasi janë ndër shenjtorët më të hershëm të Krishtërimit. Arsyeja përse këta shenjtorë nderohen nga të gjithë popujt ballkanikë ka të bëjë me faktin se të gjithë ballkanasit ndanin fenë orthodhokse. Por festa nuk është një festë ballkanase, festa është një Ditë e Shënuar Kishtare.
> 
> *Jeta e Shën Gjergjit*
> ...



ne krahinen time Shen Gjergji festohet me 6 maj 

mos thu ka te bej me lindjen e gjergj kastriotit?

----------


## alibaba

> Mirepo keta dy shenjte ishin me te rendesishmit nga gjithe te shenjtit shqiptar. Psh Shegjergji eshte dragua qe lufton kulcedren. Atij i flijohet nje dele -qe ne traditen shqiptare therej pa prekur ne token asnjehere.


Delja i flijohej gjarpërit, por me ardhjen e kristianizmit, gjarpërin e zëvendësoi gjergji. Jo veç e zavencoi po edhe e myti

Gjergj do të thotë Bujk, Mitër rrjedh nga Dhemetra, hyjneshë e bujqësisë.

Festat kanë qenë pagane, bujqësore blegtorale. Edhe ritet që bëhen nuk kanë kurrëfarë lidhje me kishën.

----------


## Seminarist

> ne krahinen time Shen Gjergji festohet me 6 maj 
> 
> mos thu ka te bej me lindjen e gjergj kastriotit?


Jo! Ka te beje me dallimin kalendar i ri, i cili e feston shen Gjergjin me 23 Prill, dhe kalendari i vjeter, qe shkon trembedhjete dite pas kalendarit te ri. Dmth i bie qe nga 23 Prilli me kalendarin e ri, te festohet me 6 Maj me kalendarin e vjeter. Shume zona rurale mbajne akoma festimet e kalendarit te vjeter, meqe ky eshte me i mocmi e tradicionali.

Shenim 1: Nuk ka asnje reference historike qe te vertetoje as datelindjen e as vitlindjen e Skenderbeut.

shenim 2: Shen Gjergji dhe Shen Dhimitri jane NJEKOHESISHT shenjtore te perbashket te dy kishave, asaj lindore, te qujatur sot ortodokse, e asaj perendimore te quajtur sot romano-katolike dhe jo shenjtore ortodokse qe i ka dhe kisha katolike.

shenim 3: qe Shen Gjergji dhe Dhimitri te kene zevendesuar festa pagane, kjo nuk cenon aspak vleren kristiane te tyre, as vertetesine.
Psh, nje xhami, kur ngrihet mbi nje kishe, nuk do te thote qe s'eshte xhami, meqe dikur ka qene kishe. Krishterimi e ka pare veten si plotesues, zevendesues te atyre te vertetave qe njerezit besonin me pare, por qe ne vetvete nuk ishin e verteta.

----------


## krishterprizren

deri sa kam qene ne kosove dita e Shen Gjergjit gjithmone u festoke me 5 maj nuk e dij pse ne shqiperi ne 6 maj por nuk ka shume dallim por ka edhe disa festa , eshte festa e Shen Nikolles (ose siq i thonin Shen Kola )dhe nuk e dij nuk me kujtohet se kur kjo feste festohet ne Kosove sa mbaj mend , ne disa fshatra kjo feste festohej duke dale gjith te rinjet duke brdhur reth fshatit me roba te reja dhe te rregulluar mire dhe kisha lutur* ALBO-n se din gje per kete feste*

----------


## Albo

> deri sa kam qene ne kosove dita e Shen Gjergjit gjithmone u festoke me 5 maj nuk e dij pse ne shqiperi ne 6 maj por nuk ka shume dallim por ka edhe disa festa , eshte festa e Shen Nikolles (ose siq i thonin Shen Kola )dhe nuk e dij nuk me kujtohet se kur kjo feste festohet ne Kosove sa mbaj mend , ne disa fshatra kjo feste festohej duke dale gjith te rinjet duke brdhur reth fshatit me roba te reja dhe te rregulluar mire dhe kisha lutur* ALBO-n se din gje per kete feste*


*Jeta e Shën Nikollës*

----------


## alibaba

> shenim 3: qe Shen Gjergji dhe Dhimitri te kene zevendesuar festa pagane, kjo nuk cenon aspak vleren kristiane te tyre, as vertetesine.


Vlera kristiane e tyre mbetet vetëm brenda kishave.

Kurse shqiptarët paganë, në këto festa bëjnë vetëm ritualet pagane ilire. Në familjen time është festu deri vonë, por nuk është bërë ndonjëherë as ritual krishter as ritual islamik.

----------


## Julius

> Hero i dites se pare te Dimrit. Ne pranvere ai shnderrohet ne gjarper apo kulceder te uritur. Dhe simbolikisht perfaqson perrenjte pranveror te debores qe shkrine. Prandaj mendohet se ai ben folene e tij neper burime.


A ka lidhje kjo me kultin e gjarperit qe festonim ne lashtesi? 

Perpara se te merrte nje forme te tille, me te personifikuar, lidhja me gjarperin sipas mendimit tim ishte se gjarperinjte dilnin ne pranvere. 
Pastaj ne shume zona ke "gjarperin e shtepise" te cilin nuk duhet ta vrasesh se sjell prapesi.

----------


## alibaba

> Por historia, jeta dhe vepra e shen Gjergjit nuk ka kurrfare lidhje me kulcedrat. Shen Gjergji historik kanonizohet ne vitin 494 ne mesin e shenjterve emri i te cilit permendet nga populli me te drejte, por veprat e te cilit venerohen vetem nga zoti. Pra nuk dihen dhe nuk ipen arsyet e shenjterimit te tij. Sepse nuk ka. Shenjterimi i tij erdhi si rezultat i kompromisit dhe komprometimit te kishes ne luften e saj per te perfituar besimtaret e popullit i cili nuk hiqte dore nga Heroi i tij.


Shën Gjergji që vret gjarpërin, simbolizon krishterimin që i zuri vendin paganizmit. Ishte propagandë e fortë e përdorur nga Kisha. Por u gabuan. Sepse Kisha ua ndërroi festave vetëm emrat, por nuk ua ndryshoi dot karakterin pagan.

----------


## Albo

Një temë e ngjashme hapur kohë më parë në forum:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=81590

Albo

----------


## BIM

Dy plaka flasin, dhe njera i thot tjetres qe shkoj dimri sa mir, ska ma bore, dhe

gzohen shum .......... Shmitri i thot Shengjergjit: "o Shingjerg o vlla a mi jep dy dit 

hua ta ngri plaken me qka ka." Shengjergji ja fal dy dit Shmitrit, dhe Shmitri i ngrin 

dy plakat me dele e me dhi. 

A keni ndegju kete ndoniher. Shume moti e kam degju kte. Por, nuk di me shum per 

kete. Nese me kujtohet mire diku ne Kosove eshte nje vend ku gurzit duken si dy 

plaka the delet e ngrime. A dini diqka me shume per kete?

----------


## eko53

Me keni kthyer gjysem shekulli pas. Kur ischa femije, gjyshja ime si orientim kohor perdorte vetem dy data: "Shinxherxhi" dhe "Shëmaijtri" si i shqiptonte ajo. Thoshte: "3 jave mbas shinxherxhit do vijne te me marin...." ose "Haxherja (e motra e saj) do te vije 2 jave para "shënmajtrit" per vizite, etj. 
Shume faleminderit per hapjen dhe zhvillimin e kesaj teme. Jungjatjeta

----------


## Baptist

> Me keni kthyer gjysem shekulli pas. Kur ischa femije, gjyshja ime si orientim kohor perdorte vetem dy data: "Shinxherxhi" dhe "Shëmaijtri" si i shqiptonte ajo. Thoshte: "3 jave mbas shinxherxhit do vijne te me marin...." ose "Haxherja (e motra e saj) do te vije 2 jave para "shënmajtrit" per vizite, etj. 
> Shume faleminderit per hapjen dhe zhvillimin e kesaj teme. Jungjatjeta


Keto jane dy datat me te rendesishme te jetes dhe gjallnise sone shqiptare,
"shegjergj e vere - shmiter e dimer"
dy gjysmat e vjetit e dy fazat e veprimtarise se gjallnimit t'njerzise tone.
Diten e shengjergjit bagtija nxirret n'kullose, e diten e shmitrit bagtija mshilet n'vathe. 
Pra i hapet dera bagtise dhe i mbyllet dera bagtise.

Aty ka edhe nje gezim shtese se ate dite lindin qingjat e rinje edhe a dite vere - a vere me vule, a vere 'sagllame'. 

Po nje here thone se ka ra bore kater jave mbas shengjergjit, tjere thone gjashte e tjere edhe tete; (thone) po kurkush se mba mend kur. E kjo ka ndodh pak pa hy mesjeta. E mbas saj ka ra mortja. Edhe ajo thone ka kene e zeze...

----------


## alnosa

------------------Post i tepert ................................

----------


## alnosa

Po ju ve nje foto te  kishes ortodokse  te  SHen Gjergjit  qe ndodhet jo shume larg Manastirit te Ardenices dhe kishes se Shen Kozmait ne Fier qe mua me dha rasti ta vizitoja ne Qershor .
Kisha eshte e ndertuar ne vitet 1700 .Te hyje brenda ishte mrekulli ,sikur hyje ne perrall .T e jepte pershtypjen sikur skishte asgje fetare aty .I kishte rezistuar komunizmit ,por ce do spo i rezistonte dot demokracise .Po ju ve origjinalin e fotos pa i ndryshuar asgje .Ndo nje here tjeter do ju ve ca foto te tjera.

----------


## alnosa

Edhe nje foto  tjeter ,me sa pytem se c'simbolizonin keto kafshe qe gjendeshin tek dyert nje person i moshuar qe ndodhej rastesisht aty  na tha mbrojne qishen  (kishen) :me dylbi: .'Perrallen' nuk kishim kohe ta degjonim .Une hera e pare qe shihja ketoj lloj dhe mbi te gjitha ne nje kishe shume vjecare ...Po munda te pyes nga keta gjyshat ketej qe tregojne perralla te bukura do t'ju them edhe juve , po vijne dhe krishtelindjet dhe ne keto kohe hapen keto muabete pleqesh , kishash e ku di une ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fattlumi

Shën Gjergji eshte festuar dhe vazhdon ende te festohet ne disa treva te Kosoves,ndoshta sot me nje ritëm me te vogel.Une jam deshmitar i kesaj feste edhe ne ditet e sotme bile.Me se shumti eshte festuar dhe festohet te lagurit me uje dhe hithra ne mengjesin e Shen Gjergjit.
Une vet i takoj dhe jam rritur ne familje qe pak a shume ka praktikuar fene islame.
Do doja te dije mendimin edhe te forumisteve te tjere,sidomos ata qe jane ose kane qene deshmitare lidhur me festen e Shen Gjergjit.Eshte fjala vetem per pjestaret e komunitetin musliman.
Pra,po flas per festimin e kesaj feste nga muslimanet.
Mbaj mend edhe gjyshi im te me tregonte se poashtu edhe ne kohen e tij eshte festuar kjo feste.

Po e sjell nje menyre te te festuarit e kesaj feste ,e marre nga nenforumi ortodoks sa per te ilustruar kete feste.
Ju lutem diskutim te frytshem,dhe pa fyerje.




> Nata e Shën Gjergjit-dita e Lerthave
> 
> Ditën e 5 majit banorët meshkuj të moshës prej 20-50 vjeçare, por në mesin e tyre kishte edhe më të rinj dhe më të moshuar shkonin për të mbledhë Lertha (lat. Allium ursinum)), një lloj hudhre apo qepe e egër. Në Gallap kjo bime rritej në Zajçec përkatësisht te livadhi i Hanit të Sherifit. Ku vend ndodhet në mes të Zajçecit, Hajkobillës dhe vetë në veri-lindje të Grexhenikut. Në Livadhin e Hanit të Sherifit mblidheshin banorët e fshatrave duke filluar nga Keçekolla e deri te Desivojca e Velegllava. Ndokush hynte nëpër mal përrreth dhe mblidhte nga dy-tri bimë të Lerthit-hudhrës së egër, e shumica tjetër ose merrnin pjesë në lojra të ndryshme që zhvilloheshin këtu ose vështronin lojën. Nëpër livadh luanin kuajt, hidhej guri dhe çitej në shenj. Kjo lojë vazhdonte deri në orët e pasditës, e pastaj shpërndaheshin qytetarët, secili në drejtim të fshatrave të tyre. Në të shumtën e rasteve shpërndarja bëhej përnjëherë, dhe banorët rreshtoheshin në kolonë për një, dhe në ballë qëndronte përsoni më i lartë e më i pashëm. Ai mbante një duar një shkop të gjatë, në të cilin varte një shërvete lloj shamie e cila kryesisht ishte e ngjyrosur me ngjyrat kuq e zi. Shtiza-shkopi i gjatë dhe shërvetja simbolizonin flamurin kombëtar, i cili për shqiptarët e Kosovës ishte i ndaluar për tu përdorur. Ndodhte që banorët e fshatrave të një drejtimi të udhtimit të bënin kolonë të gjatë deri me një e më shumë kilometra, dhe kjo kolonë zvoglohej duke u ndarë banorët nëpër fshatrat e tyre. Kur arrinin në shtëpi, ata që kishin marrë bimën e Lerthit, këtë bimë e imtësonin dhe e përzienin me ushqim të kafshëve, të cilin ua jepnin për ta ngrënë në mëngjesin e 6 majit majit, ditës së Shëngjergjit. Mëqe lerthi ishte bima e parë që nuk ishte helmuese e që ishte e gjelbërt në këtë kohë, sepse në Gallap pranvera arrinte më vonë së në mjediset tjera, për shkak të klimës, mendohej se kafshët që të jenë më të shëndosha dhe do të japin qumshtë më kualitativ gjatë sezonit veror.
> 
> Dita e Shën Gjergjit (Shnjergjit)
> 
> Ditën e Shën Gjergjit fillonte me të aguar. Zonja e shtëpisë, zgjohej herët, vlonte ujin për të pastruar antarët e familjës, merrte bimën e hithit e aty këtu edhe të shelgjës, por që kishte dushk të gjelbërt dhe antarët tjerë të familjës i zgjonte duke i spërkatur me ujë të ftoftë përmes gjetheve të hithit e shelgjës. Atëbotë ishte e preferuar që të gjithë antarët e familjës të zgjoheshin ende pa dalë dielli, sepse mendohej se kështu do tu shkonte dita dhe vera mbarë, për të përfituar kohë më të madhe për punë, ndërsa spërkatja me ujë përmes gjetheve të hithit e shelgjës bëhej për të qenë më të freskët dhe më të shëndosh. Ditën e Shën Gjergjit të gjithë antarët e familjës pastroheshin dhe veshnin rrobat më të mira që i kishin. Mëngjesi i ditës së Shëngjergjit, kryesisht ishte me bukë, qumsht të vluar dhe djath. Të gjithë mundoheshin që mëngjesi dhe ushqimi për ditën e Shën Gjergjit të ishte i përgatitur me miell gruri, sepse Gallapi ka konsumuar më shumë bukën e misrit dhe të elbit, sepse gruri ipte rendimente fare të vogla. Dreka e ditës së Shën Gjergjit shtrohej më herët se zakonisht në Tygjec, kurse në fshatrat që ishin më larg se Tygjeci, burrat hanin vetëm mëngjesin dhe niseshin për në Tygjec, ku grumbulloheshin banorët e Gallapit. Dreka e Shën Gjergjit kishte një specialitet, që quhet pite. Pitja përgatitej me petë të holluara e të terura mbi saç, e pastaj të paluara në tepsi. Secila petë lyhej me gjalpë dhe palohej njera mbi tjetrën. Kur mbushej tepsia ajo piqej me saç, e tek familjet më të pasura edhe në stufë (shporet). Llogaritej, se po qe se për Shën Gjergj nuk ke ngranë pite, tërë ushqimi i verës ka me qenë më i dobët, andaj, zonjat e shtëpisë-baçicat, i ruanin gjërat më të mira për ti përgatitur për këtë ditë. Tubimi i meshkujve te Hani i Tygjecit ishte masiv. Të rralla ishin ato fshatra që nga Velegllava e deri në Keçekollë që vinin vetëm me nga 2-3 përfaqësues. Çdo fshat dërgonte sa më tepër meshkuj, të cilët do të garonin për fshatin e tyre. Garat zhvilloheshin në çitjen e gurit në largësi në stile të ndryshme, Gallapimi apo luajtja e kuajve (atllarëve), vallëzimi me surla dhe tupana dhe çitja në shenj. Fëmijët luanin në mes vete me pulla, sumblla e disa më të rritur, nëse kishin, edhe me monedha të metalta. Gjatë kësaj dite, gratë , vajzat dhe fëmijët e vegjël që mbetëshin nëpër shtëpia vizitonin familjet dhe tuboheshin në ndonjë familje dhe bisedonin dhe këndonin. Në shtëpinë ku grumbulloheshin gratë, vendosej një apo më shumë hulaja. Në dega të drunjve e posaçërisht të qershive lidheshin litarë dhe kryesisht vajzat, nuset hulateshin por edhe këndonin këngë të ndryshme. Në një vend tjetër hulateshin fëmijët.
> 
> 1. Lojërat e burrave
> ...

----------

